# Speed Camera Question



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi folks. Tonight i was driving home on a motorway which has fixed speed cameras. The limit is 70, i was going 75 just before the camera and just let off the throttle thinking it would drop to 70 before the camera detection zone. The camera flashed me as i entered the detection zone at 71mph? There as a vehicle beside me going the same speed. Will i be done for this? Seems a very small tolerance!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Wait and find out but unlikely.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Surely if the clock on the dash said 71mph then in reality you were going about 65/66mph?

Sutty


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

No you should be fine at that


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Very unusual for them to flash at even 75, are you sure there wasn't a different limit in force?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Should be fine, you get 10% generally. If you've not had a letter in 2 weeks, chances are you won't get one. I'd be surprised if you did get one if the limit was actually 70 though (sure you didn't miss a sign saying it was 60?)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've had it happen a couple of times that two cars going through the camera at the same time has triggered it. Nobody was speeding and I certainly never heard anything.

There's no way the camera would be set that low.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies folks. Fingers crossed it's just a glitch of some sort!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I've had it happen a couple of times that two cars going through the camera at the same time has triggered it. Nobody was speeding and I certainly never heard anything.
> 
> There's no way the camera would be set that low.


It was on the a90 going south from Aberdeen that this happened, was that where it happened to you also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Kerr said:


> I've had it happen a couple of times that two cars going through the camera at the same time has triggered it. Nobody was speeding and I certainly never heard anything.
> 
> There's no way the camera would be set that low.


The new ones on the M25 are set very low, we were driving to Cornwall doing an indicated 50mph(variable speed limit) when a citroen picasso went past with his dash reading 55mph. He got flashed.


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

The 10% tollerence has now been recently dropped by DFT, hold your breath for 14 days NIP ( Notice of intended prosecution) must be within 14 days from the date of the offence!
Speed cameras are for raising revenue certainly not safety!
Technology is being tweeked all the time!
Good luck mate, remember worry formula..... 50% of what we worry about never happens, 49% if it happens it won't involve you, .5% you'll never know and .5% is bad luck!
Most people speed but only .5% are un-lucky!

Oh yes they do self test calibration &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Dapman said:


> The 10% tollerence has now been recently dropped by DFT, hold your breath for 14 days NIP ( Notice of intended prosecution) must be within 14 days from the date of the offence!
> Speed cameras are for raising revenue certainly not safety!
> Technology is being tweeked all the time!
> Good luck mate, remember worry formula..... 50% of what we worry about never happens, 49% if it happens it won't involve you, .5% you'll never know and .5% is bad luck!
> Most people speed but only .5% are un-lucky!


But one mph?! Bit mean is it not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dapman (Feb 9, 2014)

Very mean!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

rf860 said:


> But one mph?! Bit mean is it not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not if you want to milk the cash cow that is the motorist.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2017)

rf860 said:


> But one mph?! Bit mean is it not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Speeding is speeding in my book, 1mph over or 21mph over, you were obviously speeding if you tried to duck under the 70mph speed limit for that road, so why push your luck if not willing to take the punishment, speed limits allow you to drive upto that limit, not a limit you think is adequate for the time & place, ask some one who's been in a speeding RTA through no fault of there own and they'll show you no sympathy either, all these muppets in vans with over 2T GVM that show no respect for the speed limits enforced on them either, still drive at 70-80mph on 60mph roads but is 50mph for them, and all the retards that don't know what a dual carriageway isn't, just cause theres four lanes they think, get in 70mph plus, they don't know that curb to curb is single carriageway whether its four lanes or two, sorry for the rant rf860 but speeding and bad manners on the carriageway is a massive pet hate of mine


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Sorry but I disagree with you combat wombat. There's significant difference between somebody who is a competent driver who occasionally goes above the speed limit on a 70 mph to say 75 and follows the speed limits in built up and urban areas to somebody who recklessly speeds no matter what kind of road they're on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

rf860 said:


> It was on the a90 going south from Aberdeen that this happened, was that where it happened to you also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Northbound on the A90.

I'm up and down the A90 on a regular basis and set my cruise control to 78mph. That's low enough not to trigger the cameras.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Arnt the new speeding laws prosecuting for just 1 mph over the limits now?









And before anyone jumps in, yes I know it's only if things go to court but, as it's a new thing, you never know how they are going to react in making examples


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Arnt the new speeding laws prosecuting for just 1 mph over the limits now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That seems incredibly harsh! So going 71 earns the same punishment as going 90? That's ridiculous.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Arnt the new speeding laws prosecuting for just 1 mph over the limits now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't apply in Scotland.


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

muzzer said:


> The new ones on the M25 are set very low, we were driving to Cornwall doing an indicated 50mph(variable speed limit) when a citroen picasso went past with his dash reading 55mph. He got flashed.


The new ones on the M25 change with the variable speed limit, and I'm told are extremely sensitive so 55 in a 50 would get you flashed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

If you were doing 71 in a 70 then I'd be quite happy to bet money you won't get done. 

As others have said you need to be served within 14 days (in normal circumstances unless you're trying to avoid prosecution ie false plates, car not registered in your name etc) so if you don't get anything through the post in the next two weeks forget about it.

As for combat wombats post


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Unless things have dramatically changed I was taught to get the overtake done and then move back to the inside lane.

So you are doing 70 and slowly catching someone doing 68-69. My instructor told me to increase speed to around 75, get past quick, pull in and slow down to 70.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

I can assure you that the cameras on the road to and from Aberdeen didn't flash at 74 two weekends ago!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Unless things have dramatically changed I was taught to get the overtake done and then move back to the inside lane.
> 
> So you are doing 70 and slowly catching someone doing 68-69. My instructor told me to increase speed to around 75, get past quick, pull in and slow down to 70.


Yep, never hang about in an overtake, it's just too dangerous.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Only an extreme muppet would overtake at a painfully slow rate of knots.

And 1 mile hour over the limit is not speeding however you want to paint it. If penalising people for going 1mph over the limit is your idea of road safety you must be nuts. Go and persecute the people doing 40mph in 30 zones who are clearly flouting the law.


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

Kerr said:


> That doesn't apply in Scotland.


What doesn't apply in Scotland ? The new speeding fines or that they only apply if it goes to court ?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Had a similar thing happen about a month ago whilst on a variable speed limit on M62.

I was doing around 60 on my speedo and noticed a flash, neither me nor the HGV nearby were speeding, but didn't hear anything and was a bit puzzled.

I have an average speed limit of 50mph an the A1 in my area, I regularly drive at 55mph on our Micra K12 speedo as I know it over-reads by 5/6mph but if they are going to offer penatlies for 1mph, I best be careful doing this.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

markcaughey said:


> What doesn't apply in Scotland ? The new speeding fines or that they only apply if it goes to court ?


English and Scottish law is different as is the judicial/court system here hence why you cannot get convicted in a Scottish court for a crime commited in England and vice versa. It's the CPS in England whereas it's COPFS in Scotland.

We obviously have the same or equivalent crimes ie I believe in England you have Grevious Bodily Harm whereas in Scotland it would be classed an Assault to severe injury/permanent disfigurement.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

muzzer said:


> The new ones on the M25 are set very low, we were driving to Cornwall doing an indicated 50mph(variable speed limit) when a citroen picasso went past with his dash reading 55mph. He got flashed.





Paul K said:


> The new ones on the M25 change with the variable speed limit, and I'm told are extremely sensitive so 55 in a 50 would get you flashed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They'll be the new HADEC3 cameras which are gradually being phased on the M25. They are apparently bang accurate. One camera covers all lanes. Easily spotted, as 200 metres before the actual speed camera is another set of cameras covering all lanes which takes a photo of the gantry speed limit!.

Agree with Combat Wombat. Speeding is speeding, irrelevant of being 1mph over or not. Harsh, but, keep to the limit, you've no worries.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2017)

Can't believe you'll get a ticket for 71mph, in a 70mph limit. 

It's actually quite difficult to maintain an exact speed, to 1mph, all the time. Even cruise control can't/doesn't do it, at least on the few I've tried - unless you are on a perfectly flat section of road. Your speedo will not be 100% accurate either. The margin for error is just too large to reasonably expect someone to maintain the speed limit exactly.

Or is 65 the new 70?


----------



## Stephen Ellis (Nov 29, 2015)

rf860 said:


> It was on the a90 going south from Aberdeen that this happened, was that where it happened to you also?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was it the camera at Stracathro hospital? I used to work in Aberdeen and that camera is known to be buggered. It flashes when there's nothing ING the zone at all! I've been driving north and been 'flashed' by it with nothing going south at all.

You'll be fine! If I remember correctly they are required to notify you within two weeks (this could be wrong so don't take my word as gospel)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Stephen Ellis said:


> Was it the camera at Stracathro hospital? I used to work in Aberdeen and that camera is known to be buggered. It flashes when there's nothing ING the zone at all! I've been driving north and been 'flashed' by it with nothing going south at all.
> 
> You'll be fine! If I remember correctly they are required to notify you within two weeks (this could be wrong so don't take my word as gospel)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No this was past Stonehaven. Just before the bit where it drops to 50 for a short stint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

On a different tack I was recently driving on one of the 4 lane sections of the M1.

Gantry says workforce in road and a 60 limit. So I slow down.

Then lane 1 closed and a 50 limit.

Then lanes 1 & 2 closed and a 50 limit.

Then lanes 1, 2 & 3 closed and a 40 limit.

Guess what?

Not a sign of any workforce at all. No vehicles, no orange flashing lights, no people, nothing.

Trucks merrily hurtling down lane 1 at 60 while all us "aware" drivers were in lane 4 doing 40.

Went on for miles.

A bit later left the M1 onto a dual carriageway and joined the long line of cars while truck 1 overtakes truck 2 at about 0.5 mph difference.

For "fun" I checked the mileometer......2.9 miles it took. 

I'm sure there used to be something in one of the Scandinavian countries that any overtake must be completed in 30 seconds. Now there's an idea.

Andy.

Think this should be in the "What made me grumpy today" forum .


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

AndyN01 said:


> A bit later left the M1 onto a dual carriageway and joined the long line of cares while truck 1 overtakes truck 2 at about 0.5 mph difference.
> 
> For "fun" I checked the mileometer......2.9 miles it took.
> 
> ...


This really gets on my **** too. Here on the A30 it happens all the time, even going up long hills. It's a disaster.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

AndyN01 said:


> On a different tack I was recently driving on one of the 4 lane sections of the M1.
> 
> Gantry says workforce in road and a 60 limit. So I slow down.
> 
> ...


The reason why the traffic management (lane closures) are kept in place whilst there are no works going on is that the cost of removing and then reinstalling the lane closures is much higher than just keeping it in place when they are not working over the weekend/night. Traffic management is very lucrative business!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi,

Sorry I should have been more specific.

These were the "new" overhead gantry signs with the "red crosses" and the speed limit in a red circle - so a mandatory limit. There were no cones or anything like that.

I was expecting to see the trucks with the massive flashing arrows and then vehicles with orange flashers and folks in head to toe hi viz kit etc.

But nothing apart from a huge line of cars in lane 4 and trucks in lane 1 undertaking everyone.

Andy.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Take it nothing came of this then?


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Was reading an article on this just yesterday, strictly speaking if the limit was 70 and you were doing 71 then you can be prosecuted. There is a suggested tolerance of 10% plus 2mph (e.g. 70+7+2=79mph) however this is discretionary and is not automatically applied. If you are caught by a fixed camera then they have 14 days to notify you in writing of their intention to prosecute, after which they cannot pursue the matter, so if you haven't heard after two weeks you can relax.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

That's 14 working days I think.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

It's 14 actual days. The description is "if posted by normal post would arrive within 14 days." If it doesn't arrive until day 15 a prosecution can still go ahead. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> Take it nothing came of this then?


No I've not heard anything so must be a glitch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I see they've got a few of the average speed cameras in place already. 

There's signs to say they are under testing.


----------



## Chris J S (Apr 24, 2017)

Speeding Cameras are just about money. Driving safe is driving safe and far more important than watching your speedo as you pass a certain point. Shame the few who play dangerous then allow the powers that be to exploit the rest of us. That aside, id like to think you wouldnt be booked for 1mph over.


----------

